# Ventura County 1/4 mile track



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

Where can I see what my car can do on the 1/4. I know somebody out there knows a place within say, within 45 minutes of Oxnard, CA???


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah 45 minutes south of Oxnard is LACR (Los Angeles County Raceway) in Palmdale. Its in a high elevation so your car may not perform at its best.


----------



## Ise-r specvI (Dec 7, 2003)

also you can go to pomona they have a track overthere


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

just wanted to let you know there is a car show isn oxnard on Jan. 4 just wanted to see if you could make it out! Check it out in this section, if you haven't already.

Just to let you know, LACR and Pomona are a little more 45 minutes away, I would say LACR is close to about an hour and 15 minutes and pomona is about the same!!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Cali SE-R said:


> just wanted to let you know there is a car show isn oxnard on Jan. 4 just wanted to see if you could make it out! Check it out in this section, if you haven't already.
> 
> Just to let you know, LACR and Pomona are a little more 45 minutes away, I would say LACR is close to about an hour and 15 minutes and pomona is about the same!!



well, not a car show......just a meet.


----------

